# Collection of Tolkien?



## maximus (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey, new to this forum so unsure if this is the best place to ask but here goes. Feel free to move otherwise etc.
Im after a complete collection of Tolkiens works ie, LOTR,History of Middle earth etc and all the books he wrote or was adapter by his son. Does anyone know of such a collection? By thats I mean something like http://www.amazon.com/dp/0618260587/?tag=r-r-20 but for all his works. I know I could get them seperatly but the collector in me would like a nice bound matching set of books .
Anyone have any ideas?
Cheers


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 16, 2008)

And would you like Vegemite or jam with that? 

Seriously, though, I doubt you'll find anything like that offered anywhere.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Sep 16, 2008)

Glad to have you here, Maximus 

I bet someone here has had similar aspirations and hopefully they will chime in. I can see some of why you would want one


----------



## Aisteru (Sep 17, 2008)

I know exactly what you mean, Maximus. But i think your best bet is to search out each "chunk" in a collectible form. I mean look for The Silmarillion/Hobbit/LOTR in one, then look for The Book of Lost Tales collection etc. etc. 


Good luck!


----------



## maximus (Sep 18, 2008)

gah, ah well. Would of thought there would have been a demand for it?
Il get hunting!
Cheers


----------



## Illuin (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi maximus; and welcome to TTF.

I’m a (yes OCD) obsessive online Barnes & Noble, Borders, Amazon, (even eBay) book shopper, and I have never seen anything like that (that would have been an immediate purchase had I found it). I don’t believe it exists (in fact, I'm certain it doesn't exist). I have some rare Tolkien collectibles (autographed CT red leather Silmarillion - among others), but I believe that what you are looking for will not be found. You will just have to be patient and collect one step at a time (I found that out the hard way myself ).


----------



## Illuin (Oct 7, 2008)

What I have been dying to see is a gorgeous publishing of ‘*Red Book of Westmarch’* (or *Thain’s Book* etc.); written in the penmanship similar to what Bilbo’s and Frodo’s may have been; bound in the same Red Leather Binding. I would wish this to be a coherent, chronological “all-encompassing” book including Findegil’s work; and all of the annotations, additions, and corrections requested by Aragorn; as well as Bilbo’s *Translations from the Elvish* (The Complete Silmarillion - selections from HoME and Unfinished Tales included); all written in an authentic (the best we can derive from Tolkien) handwritten penmanship. That would certainly be a collectors item. Wishful thinking of course .


----------



## geordie (Oct 8, 2008)

I believe Harper Collins do a series of paperbacks which have a uniform look, from TH through TH, UT and Silm, and through HoMe vols. 1-12. But Tolkien wrote much more than Midd;e-earth works - look here.

http://www.forodrim.org/arda/tbchron.html

- I have most of the titles on this list; some are quite hard to find nowadays. Illuin - you have a signed red Silmarillion? I'm jealous! Mind you, 
I have one of the copies bound in blue leather for Methuen in Canada; and this one is signed by Christopher on a bookplate. very nice!


----------



## Illuin (Oct 8, 2008)

> by geordie
> _I have one of the copies bound in blue leather for Methuen in Canada; and this one is signed by Christopher on a bookplate_


 
Is that the 1976 Presentation Copy? Why would you be jealous?  I wonder if any are still available.

Is Geordie your name, of are you a fellow Star Trek TNG fan?


----------



## geordie (Oct 9, 2008)

Illuin, no, I'm not so much a fan of TNG (though I do enjoy the show). The reason I nicknamed myself geordie is because I come from the North-East of England. Tynesders are called geordies (like Londoners are called Cockneys - or at least, some Londoners). But unlike Cockneys, we geordies don't speak with an accent; 'geordie' is an actual dialect of English, and goes back a long way in history.

As for the Silmarillion - this copy came out on the first day of publication. The bookplate has 'The Silmarillion' with a nice 'Luthien' logo, and the note 'Published 15th September 1977', printed on it. Christopher has written 'With gratitude, Christopher Tolkien' by hand. It's a nice piece. 

But I wish I could find a red, 1982 Silm, signed - not likely, as there were only 1,000 copies of the red leather edition, of which but 100 were signed. You have a little gem there.


----------



## Illuin (Oct 12, 2008)

> _by geordie_
> _But I wish I could find a red, 1982 Silm, signed - not likely, as there were only 1,000 copies of the red leather edition, of which but 100 were signed. You have a little gem there. _


 
Yes I know; and it's tucked away in a cool, dry place; never to be touched.

I'm like Nigel Tufnel with this one . 


_Nigel: Look… still has the old tag on, never even played it._
_Marty: You’ve never played it?_
_Nigel: Don’t touch it!_
_Marty: Well, I wasn’t going to touch it, I was just pointing at it._
_Nigel: Well… don’t point! It can’t be played!_
_Marty: Don’t point, okay. Can I look at it?_
_Nigel: No. no! That’s it, you’ve seen enough of that one._


----------

